# Conky 1.7.2_4 apcupsd and weather support enabled



## Dru (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I dunno if everyone keeps their ports up to date, but I spoke to the Conky maintainer, and they very nicely took some of their time, and added support for apcupsd, and weather in the build configuration.

Should be in the ports soon. I realize this might not be important to most, but I just wanted to mention it, and also mention it was very nice of the maintainer to do so, think I sent an email one day, and had a tarball back for testing the next day.







Still have some arranging to do, btw. Was just making sure it all worked first.


----------

